
How the Grateful Dead Were a Precursor to Creative Commons Licensing - type0
https://opensource.com/article/18/2/grateful-dead-precursor-creative-commons-licensing
======
gnat
Bluegrass musician here. Jerry Garcia was into bluegrass music and back then
the only way for people on the West Coast to hear what East Coast musicians
were up to was live tapes (albums being few and far between). So when the Dead
took off, Jerry was all about enabling the tape trading because he knew what
it meant to fans. (Source: Pete Wernick, conversation at last year's
RockyGrass)

